# Your Cycling Motivation?



## cosmicbike (24 Jul 2018)

Why do you cycle? And how do you keep the motivation to keep doing it?

I like to ride a variety of bikes, but recently my focus has been covering more miles, setting monthly targets to keep myself motivated to go out. This does seem to be at the loss of riding the interesting routes and bikes, the recumbent trike hasn't done many miles this year.

Maybe I need a new motivation


----------



## Milzy (24 Jul 2018)

I want to beat my friends and not keep getting dropped on sportives. Fitness gains are nice, that’s enough to keep me motivated.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jul 2018)

I just like cycling. That's my sole motivation.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Jul 2018)

I like the wind in my hair and wasps in my beard.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2018)

Goes along with the OP's avatar, doing what they say can't be done. 

Or at least having a go at it.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Jul 2018)

I cycle because I really like it, plus it is faster than driving to work, I can have a few beers, don’t have to worry about parking, it is usually cheaper, it is sociable, it keeps me fit and it sets a good example to my kids. Other than that I cannot think why.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jul 2018)

I do it because it makes me very happy. No other reason.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> I just like cycling. That's my sole motivation.


This...in spades


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2018)

Fitness, fun, utility


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jul 2018)

It keeps me mentally and physically in balance.


----------



## screenman (24 Jul 2018)

Be stupid to own 6 bikes and not ride them.


----------



## Vantage (24 Jul 2018)

It keeps me healthy. 




Or as healthy as I can be. 

But most importantly, I just love riding. 
Lately though the motivation has been waning a bit. Must try harder.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Jul 2018)

I don't like cycling more than any other activity, for example, I like reading more than cycling.
Because I don't drive, my bikes are my ticket to freedom, an easy, cheap way to explore new places, a reliable transport to work.
I never set out just to go for a ride, for me there must be a destination: I might not find it though, end up elsewhere 
I don't like sport, cycling everywhere is a way to control my weight.
I don't like alcohol, spending time in pubs: by going on social rides I get to meet new people without having to endure drunken banter, get enough of that in my work!


----------



## Johnno260 (24 Jul 2018)

Started as a way to keep fit, now I just love cycling.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jul 2018)

It gets me out, taking exercise in the fresh air, but most of all it's cheaper than therapy. Just.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2018)

I just love cycling.

It's my "me time", a way of just getting away from it all. And the world always feels like a much better place after a ride.

Cycling helps me keep fit in a way that suits me. It means that I am not tied to classes at times that don't suit, nor do I have to worry about fees or subscriptions. I can just jump on the bike and toddle off for a ride whenever I want to.

Plus the bike is always there for errands / backup transport should it be required.

And cycling allows me to have that slice of cake without feeling quite so guilty about it...


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (24 Jul 2018)

Cycling puts my mind at rest. It's just me, the power I produce, and the world I see around me. It's a grounding, an exhilaration, a freedom.
Distance and time do not matter.

Returning to cycling in 2001 saved me from depression and probably worse.

If I don't cycle I miss it and want to do it.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2018)

I love cycling. Nothing more.


----------



## Randomnerd (24 Jul 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> It gets me out, taking exercise in the fresh air, but most of all it's cheaper than therapy. Just.


You need to buy more stuff for your bike, and more bikes.


----------



## Randomnerd (24 Jul 2018)

Vanity
Insanity
Profanity

I imagine I look good in tight merino, astride my steel stallion
I imagine I might remain sane by thrashing along with my lungs akimbo, heart pumping beyond its limit. “This is good for me”
I imagine that many a very close pass allow me free rein to shout “c**t” or “f**kw*t” in public


----------



## Pedropete (24 Jul 2018)

Keeps my head straight and stops me collapsing into a heap of knackered joints. ‘Mechanical strengthening’ the GP calls it. Best bit for me is when I’m alone on the road and all I can hear is my tyres, my chain and my own breath... or wheezing.


----------



## User6179 (25 Jul 2018)

I just like wearing tights......


----------



## Crankarm (25 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Be stupid to own 6 bikes and not ride them.



Do you own 6 bikes?


----------



## stoatsngroats (25 Jul 2018)

It’s my sanity, and mental well-being. It allows me to see the world around me, which I don’t notice when I drive.
It gives me health, 15 stone once, now 11.
I hav e a great bicycle, and have had many over the years.
Apart from rides with the OH, it supports my need to be away from other people, as socialising and I don’t really mix!

It’s fantastic fun, and allows me to feel my proper age, which should be 10,but it’s actually 4 decades more than that.
It never fails to make me feel amazed at where my body can take me, and standing in places miles from my start point, with nothing but my bike is so wonderful.


----------



## screenman (25 Jul 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Do you own 6 bikes?



Yes.


----------



## screenman (25 Jul 2018)

I can honestly say I have never felt a love for cycling.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2018)

It started because of a rather sudden realisation about pollution and cars.

Then rediscovering that I really love to ride.

I also love the fact that it costs almost nothing per kilometre, and that I can fix my own bike if there is a problem.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> I can honestly say I have never felt a love for cycling.



Why choose to do it then? I will never voluntarily do any activity I don't enjoy, as I see it as a waste of time I could instead spend on doing something I did enjoy.
I've always enjoyed riding a bike, ever since I was very small - plus it's a useful way to get around locally running errands, going for a beer, fetching small amounts of shopping that I can't be arsed getting the car out for.
The fact that it improves my fitness and is very gradually reducing my weight is an added extra - and if you do your cycling like me on mostly old secondhand bikes the cost is virtually nothing per mile. I'd probably wear out more shoe leather per mile than I wear bike tyres.


----------



## screenman (25 Jul 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Why choose to do it then? I will never voluntarily do any activity I don't enjoy, as I see it as a waste of time I could instead spend on doing something I did enjoy.
> I've always enjoyed riding a bike, ever since I was very small - plus it's a useful way to get around locally running errands, going for a beer, fetching small amounts of shopping that I can't be arsed getting the car out for.
> The fact that it improves my fitness and is very gradually reducing my weight is an added extra - and if you do your cycling like me on mostly old secondhand bikes the cost is virtually nothing per mile. I'd probably wear out more shoe leather per mile than I wear bike tyres.



I did not say I did not like it, just never felt a love or it. I enjoy the physical side of it, certainly the racing side when I was doing that, never once been shopping by bike that I can remember nor used it for commuting.

Love I save for my wife and and close family.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2018)

Needing to go somewhere, unlike many on here I don't drive.


----------



## DCBassman (25 Jul 2018)

I enjoy the mechanics, and need the exercise to help stave off weight. I'm absolutely no good at it, if there even is such a thing. I also enjoy the solitude when out riding. I need to do more of it just for that, but other bits of life get in the way.
I'd love to 'commute', but playing bass in a rock band isn't something easily doable on a bike...


----------



## Mrs M (25 Jul 2018)

Not a care in the world when I’m out on the bike, lovely relaxing, simple pleasures, do what I want time 
Great wee toddle yesterday, stopped at the top of a big hill for a drink (and rest) spotted a deer in the distance stood and watched until it disappeared into the bushes. 
Visited my wee equine pals, the beautiful dun came trotting over as soon as she heard the bell, with a big grin on her face, that was lovely  very therapeutic 
Popped into Asda on my way home for some essentials, (cat food and chocolate) 
Got a few funny looks with my orange crash helmet and purple face  never mind.
Next purchase for the Pashley is a rack!


----------



## Venod (25 Jul 2018)

As a youngster. 
The freedom it gave you to go anywhere you wanted on road and off, tinkering with old bikes constantly thinking about how to improve your bike and what bike to get next, club rides with like minded people and a feeling of adventure. 
As an old git.
All of the above, but the club rides don't feature as much, I seem to enjoy my own company more nowadays, but keeping fit is an important feature as well, still competing at MTBO is also a big motivation to keep riding.
I am a life long runner/rider, sometimes more running than riding, after a damaged knee 3 years ago I am no longer running so riding has become more important at maintaining fitness. 
Any long term runners out there will relate to this.


----------



## Sharky (25 Jul 2018)

Love all aspects of cycling, but over the years, the one thing that has kept me going is the desire to ride time trials. Never particularly fast, but the desire to hit the start line each spring keeps me going and to try and beat the time I did last year. The years when I haven't raced it was easy to put other things before cycling and one missed weekend, quickly becomes a month and then a whole year. The commitment to riding our weekly 10's keeps me going, even though some weeks this is all I do.


----------



## rugby bloke (25 Jul 2018)

Pretty much all that has been said. I don't think I will be playing rugby this season, having picked up one final injury last year, so cycling is my only way to keep fit and keep the weight down. It is great way of grabbing some me time and spending time in some beautiful countryside. Having discovered the joy of the multi day tour this year that will be something I will be returning to next year, with a little bit more training ! Apart from 15 mins each way on a Boris Bike I'm not much of a commuter or utility cyclist - this is something I need to change.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Jul 2018)

I got fed up having to find excuses to get the bike out. Or thinking, too cold / hot/ wet etc.

So , I sold my car.

No excuses necessary.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Needing to go somewhere, unlike many on here I don't drive.



And the freedom of knowing I don't have to wait for the bus, or for that matter sit in a traffic jam, or pay out a fortune for this...


----------



## Sixmile (25 Jul 2018)

Motivation? I have to get to work to get money to live.
I whinged about the traffic on the motorway each morning so I was motivated enough to do something about it.
I've set monthly and annual targets that have pushed me a little when needed i.e. every month for the last two years, I've cycle commuted more each month than what I've driven. When it's tight, I'll cycle commute in conditions where previously I would've taken the car.
Setting a good example to my wife and kids. My kids have subsequently became very interested in riding everywhere, wife less so.
It saves money, loses fat.
I like flexing my legs


----------



## pjd57 (25 Jul 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> And the freedom of knowing I don't have to wait for the bus, or for that matter sit in a traffic jam, or pay out a fortune for this...


My house to Glasgow city centre , approximately 5 miles.

Walk to bus stop. Wait on bus. Sit in traffic . Allow 1 hour. ( Might take longer )

Get bike out. Go. 30 minutes ( maybe less )


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2018)

DCBassman said:


> I enjoy the mechanics, and need the exercise to help stave off weight. I'm absolutely no good at it, if there even is such a thing. I also enjoy the solitude when out riding. I need to do more of it just for that, but other bits of life get in the way.
> I'd love to 'commute', but playing bass in a rock band isn't something easily doable on a bike...


Doable


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2018)

DCBassman said:


> I enjoy the mechanics, and need the exercise to help stave off weight. I'm absolutely no good at it, if there even is such a thing. I also enjoy the solitude when out riding. I need to do more of it just for that, but other bits of life get in the way.
> I'd love to 'commute', but playing bass in a rock band isn't something easily doable on a bike...



There's at least one band that tours using Xtracycles, and I've seen someone pack a drum kit into a cargo bike.

My wife transports her cajon by Bakfiets on occasion.


----------



## r04DiE (25 Jul 2018)

I am in the same boat as @NorthernDave in so far as I do it mainly to empty my mind, maintain good mental health, exercise, get to work and back.
The only goal I have to ride an ultradistance race - that may or may not happen!


----------



## TigerT (25 Jul 2018)

I cycle because I’ve had problems with my legs and back since birth. It causes me to walk with a limp.

When I was young the doctor suggested to my parents that the best way to help it would be riding a bike or swimming. I’ve always hated swimming so was given a bike. 

I found I loved cycling, it was the one thing I could do that wasn’t affected by my issues.

Fast forward to 9 years ago when I moved to Switzerland. That reignited the passion to the point that it’s probably now an obsession. At the age of 51 I even started going to a personal trainer with the aim of losing weight and improving my cycling. This has exceeded my expectations and I’m loving cycling more than ever. Just as well as the growing number of N+1’s take a lot of exercising! 

My goal since I was young was to ride 100 miles in a day and I finally made it last month.


----------



## gbb (25 Jul 2018)

Why IS anyone ( particually as a kid) attracted to cycling ?. I don't know why i was....i just loved tinkering with them even at say 12 years old, stripping them down etc etc. I never got rid of that 100 mph mentality on a bike either....60 YO and still i can't (and don't want to) bimble.


----------



## DCBassman (25 Jul 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> There's at least one band that tours using Xtracycles, and I've seen someone pack a drum kit into a cargo bike.
> 
> My wife transports her cajon by Bakfiets on occasion.


Fair enough, but even a very good cargo bike would struggle to carry me and 120kg to a gig 70 miles away, and back...
The new jazz trio requires much less, and with a rehash of (shiny new!) equipment, it would be feasible using a repurposed DoggyRide trailer on a standard bike!


----------



## Julia9054 (25 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Needing to go somewhere, unlike many on here I don't drive.


I do drive but prefer not to wherever possible. In fact, getting into my non air conditioned rattle bucket is a special kind of hell in this weather.


----------



## Julia9054 (25 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Doable
> View attachment 420986
> 
> View attachment 420987


I remember a kid in my son's youth band who used to cycle there with his euphonium in a trailer.
And a late colleague of mine - in her seventies - who would cycle on her shopper bike to the local orchestra with a French horn strapped to her back.


----------



## DCBassman (25 Jul 2018)

Ah, but the amps and sundries...


----------



## Julia9054 (25 Jul 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Ah, but the amps and sundries...


I'm reminiscing not recommending! 
(Plays the cornet and drives to gigs!)


----------



## glasgowcyclist (25 Jul 2018)

The simplicity of it is the biggest motivation.

Everything else that follows on from it is a bonus: the low cost, the time saving on the commute, physical health, mental health, unencumbered mobility, seeing & hearing nature better, freedom,, independence... the list goes on.


----------



## confusedcyclist (25 Jul 2018)

I'd like to say it saves me money, and it did to start with but then I bought two fancy (relatively speaking) bikes.

So my main driver is to avoid the tedious car commute. The trade off is a slightly longer commute on some days, but when traffic gets bad, and it often does, I save a LOT of time. However, cycling kills many birds with one stone. Cheaper than car, better for environment, no need for boring cardio at gym, fun, simple, liberating, healthy.

Bicycles are great social equaliser and make transport easier for the masses. I only wish more infrastructure was dedicated to them.


----------



## confusedcyclist (25 Jul 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Ah, but the amps and sundries...


Yes. The economy used to be a lot more local, gigs were down the pub. Not down the motorway. The motorcar changed everything, not necessarily for the better I might add.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Jul 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Ah, but the amps and sundries...


Go acoustic


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jul 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> I remember a kid in my son's youth band who used to cycle there with his euphonium in a trailer.
> And a late colleague of mine - in her seventies - who would cycle on her shopper bike to the local orchestra with a French horn strapped to her back.



I used to cycle to school with my Euphonium on the rack.


----------



## Julia9054 (25 Jul 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> I used to cycle to school with my Euphonium on the rack.


Wow. Euphoniums are huge!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Jul 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> Bicycles are great social equaliser.



Not sure I agree with that bit. I'd say the social hierarchy in cycling based on how expensive the bike is, what sort of gear is being worn etc, is even more pronounced if anything than in general society.


----------



## Randomnerd (25 Jul 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Not sure I agree with that bit. I'd say the social hierarchy in cycling based on how expensive the bike is, what sort of gear is being worn etc, is even more pronounced if anything than in general society.


This axe has been ground down to the point of it being useless: the thread is a positive, light-hearted look at what drives us forward, not a polemic on class war and all which holds us back. Give it a rest.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2018)

Eh, at the end of the day, it's about having a bike that makes you want to ride it and smile while you're doing so.  Mine does that for me.

Wouldn't be without Wiggy now.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jul 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Wow. Euphoniums are huge!



Seemed so as a kid but they fitted to a spring loaded rack pretty easily. Now a Tuba would be much bigger but the euphonium or smaller tenor horn were fine.


----------



## Trigger369 (25 Jul 2018)

Sitting after work Depressed putting weight on . Started cycling agian for health . Just love it now.
Try to get out any chance I get ,even joined a club and do regular 60miles each ride. Goal before winter comes is 100miles


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Not sure I agree with that bit. I'd say the social hierarchy in cycling based on how expensive the bike is, what sort of gear is being worn etc, is even more pronounced if anything than in general society.



Ah but when you overtake them on your rattlin' old MTB, that levels things out a bit...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jul 2018)

I can't say that I love cycling. It's a means to an end ie keeps me fitter and less fatter than I would be if I didn't do it. It also helps me with my main passions of hill walking and mountain scrambling by keeping me fitter.

Being brutally honest most times I find cycling rather dull. There are times when it is wonderful - legs and lungs going well, pleasant weather and lovely scenery coming together can be fantastic. The problem is that those three don't often combine for me.

Plus hills hurt too much and I'm definitely not a fan of pain.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2018)

I forgot one: The ability to go and see interesting new places essentially for free, as long as my legs don't complain too much...

Fortunately I live in a place saturated with beautiful new places to see...


----------



## DCBassman (25 Jul 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Go acoustic


In any format, not easy on bass, be it brass or guitars or jazz. Despite appearances, there's essentially no such thing as an acoustic bass guitar. They all need amplifying. And despite the pictured examples, there isn't a chance in hell I'd try and carry a double bass on a bike, even in a trailer. Too delicate.


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2018)

I think I've said this before but firstly, I enjoy cycling and secondly it gives me a sense of well being, physically and mentally. I feel relaxed and calm after a ride. Other forms of exercise do the same thing but I find cycling suits me more. I'm rarely motivated to do long rides or rather the training needed to do them and most of my rides tend to be the same or similar routes. 

What I find is that whilst I ride my mind often clarifies over things I'm thinking about, I don't even notice I'm riding sometimes. Which was once a problem many years ago when I found myself 40 miles from home, with no money, no food and only a bottle of water to get me home in a much weakened state. I can't recall what it was I'd worked out as I rode, just the pain of the journey back lives on.


----------



## HLaB (25 Jul 2018)

I started again as a means to get around in a congested city (Dublin) and found Liked it. That's my initial motivation and current motivation, and traffic jams and public transport help me to keep motivated


----------



## Alan O (28 Jul 2018)

My motivation is, as others have said, simply because I like it.

But since I started again a couple of years ago here in and around Liverpool, I've found a new side to it in discovering so much more about where I live. (The bulk of my cycling in my youth was in other places).

Liverpool is a fairly small city, with pretty good (and relatively inexpensive) public transport, and that's the way I've been getting around here for years. I don't have a car, but I do travel as a passenger in other people's cars too. Those are great ways of getting _to_ a destination.

And for years I've been like that, less than inspired to take up cycling again because it just didn't seem anywhere near as nice here as when I used to cycle round Hampshire and Dorset - New Forest, Purbeck, Jurassic coast and all that.

But since I've been back on my bike, I've been discovering so many beautiful bits of countryside, pretty villages, architectural beauties, lakes, country lanes... and I never even knew most of them existed, despite having been born here almost exactly 60 years ago.

The development of off-road cycle routes has been an eye-opener too, and the Liverpool Loop line is my most used highway now. And the Leeds-Liverpool canal does a sort of semicircle around where I live at a distance of only around 4-5 miles - and I'd never seen it before, other than crossing it by car at places north of the city (and occasionally stopping for a short walk along it). I now use it as a route into the city when I feel like taking the long way round - and by including the waterfront, I can reach the two ends of the Loop Line for a really nice circuit of the city with very little on roads.

Further afield, when I lived here in my teens, one of my cycling destinations was Southport - there were some quieter diversions, but the A565 isn't the nicest road I've ridden. Now I can get there and back on two different NCN routes which are mostly off-road, with a number of variations in each direction.

And across the river, I can ride the waterfront route round the end of the peninsular, then follow the Wirral Way, across the marshes, and then the Dee path into Chester - again with almost no roads.

If those things weren't originally my motivations, they are now!


----------



## Heigue'r (28 Jul 2018)

£75 a week savings on train fares.

The work commute has become a social commute 9 out of 10 rides.

Fitness benefits.

Chasing personel targets now and again on strava.Trying for the odd KOM allthough there are some seriously fast cyclists on route but its something to aim for,not consuming but certainly enjoyable.

The commute and the people I've met on the commute have led me to places in London I didnt know existed so looking forward to more of this.

The feelgood factor after allmost every ride,you know when you dont feel like cycling but you just go anyway,when you get off the bike at your destination,you feel so good for doing it,well I do anyway.

Just a few bits that keep me going


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jul 2018)

Cycling is easier than walking. I don't drive but do need to get places. That is my motivation


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Fair enough, but even a very good cargo bike would struggle to carry me and 120kg to a gig 70 miles away, and back...
> The new jazz trio requires much less, and with a rehash of (shiny new!) equipment, it would be feasible using a repurposed DoggyRide trailer on a standard bike!


Takes it back to the OP's avatar.


----------



## iancity (29 Jul 2018)

Reading this this thread I was thinking "do I love cycling" and thought nah, I enjoy it but don't love it..then thought, hmm, have spent most of the afternoon watching the tour, then went and cleaned bike now the rain has stopped, then came in made tea and first thing I do in 'me' time is log in to a couple of cycling forums - love, not sure, more obsessed I think 

In all seriousness though, I do find that when I cant go out on the bike for whatever reason, I really miss it after a few days, any more and I begin to get grumpy "I just want my bike back".

I took it up initially for fitness, knees had given up so had to cut short the football and found was putting a load of weight on. Bought a cheap bike thinking that it wouldn't help as would still be bad for the knees, but found surprisingly no knee issues at all. The more I rode the more I enjoyed it. I enjoy the 'smug' factor of the commute (just saying to myself 'well done' for doing it rather than driving), I love the endorphins cycling/exercise releases in me when I have completed a ride...no matter how bad I may feel beforehand, I always feel good about myself after a ride. One unexpected added bonus has also been discovering new places. I am lucky enough to live in Northumberland and have discovered some beautiful little villages/routes that showcase the lovely county I live in.


----------



## Captainwull (2 Aug 2018)

My motivation... I'm disabled and was offered a double lower leg amputation. I was bored one day and went for a ride before they were cut off, I found it cleared my head and made me feel good. So I went on a longer ride the next day..... and the next etc etc. The circulation and muscle mass improved and 11 years later I still have both my legs, they're not much good for walking or standing but they get me up and down a few hills etc, I did Huez last week


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2018)

Captainwull said:


> My motivation... I'm disabled and was offered a double lower leg amputation. I was bored one day and went for a ride before they were cut off, I found it cleared my head and made me feel good. So I went on a longer ride the next day..... and the next etc etc. The circulation and muscle mass improved and 11 years later I still have both my legs, they're not much good for walking or standing but they get me up and down a few hills etc, I did Huez last week




Wow, awesome stuff.


----------



## Alan O (2 Aug 2018)

Captainwull said:


> My motivation... I'm disabled and was offered a double lower leg amputation. I was bored one day and went for a ride before they were cut off, I found it cleared my head and made me feel good. So I went on a longer ride the next day..... and the next etc etc. The circulation and muscle mass improved and 11 years later I still have both my legs, they're not much good for walking or standing but they get me up and down a few hills etc, I did Huez last week


Wow from me too!


----------



## Captainwull (2 Aug 2018)

Alan O said:


> Wow from me too!


C2C, Ventoux,Huez,Tourmalet,130km Tour of Flanders 6 times, Ride London on a Brompton, it's crazy, I'll bike 100miles but I can't walk 100 yards  
I really wish more folk in those motability scooters would just try riding a bike. It would do wonders for their self esteem.


----------



## Milzy (2 Aug 2018)

Lance Armstrong


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Aug 2018)

Captainwull said:


> C2C, Ventoux,Huez,Tourmalet,130km Tour of Flanders 6 times, Ride London on a Brompton, it's crazy, I'll bike 100miles but I can't walk 100 yards
> I really wish more folk in those motability scooters would just try riding a bike. It would do wonders for their self esteem.



Crikey - I feel embarrassed at the pitiful distances I ride.

Well done you! 

Do you share this inspiring story on eg a blog? I ask in relation to your last two sentences.


----------



## tallliman (2 Aug 2018)

I ride to escape the world and to clear my head. Exploring new places is fun. As an engineer, I'm fascinated by what we've done to find a solution to a problem and what's left when that need has passed.


----------



## Captainwull (2 Aug 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Crikey - I feel embarrassed at the pitiful distances I ride.
> 
> Well done you!
> 
> Do you share this inspiring story on eg a blog? I ask in relation to your last two sentences.


Nah, I just set myself a goal and get on with it. I think I'd bore most people to death if I wrote a blog


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Aug 2018)

Captainwull said:


> Nah, I just set myself a goal and get on with it. I think I'd bore most people to death if I wrote a blog



You might be surprised!


----------



## Katherine (2 Aug 2018)

Captainwull said:


> My motivation... I'm disabled and was offered a double lower leg amputation. I was bored one day and went for a ride before they were cut off, I found it cleared my head and made me feel good. So I went on a longer ride the next day..... and the next etc etc. The circulation and muscle mass improved and 11 years later I still have both my legs, they're not much good for walking or standing but they get me up and down a few hills etc, I did Huez last week


Wow, from me three!


----------



## Katherine (2 Aug 2018)

I love cycling. It just feels right. 
It's easier than walking /running.
I love being outside, watching the scenery change. 
I like the social rides even more than solo rides. 
I like going fast though my average speeds aren't great.


----------



## freddietanguapo (3 Aug 2018)

I like to eat slightly more than I can if I don't ride. And I like the feeling of traveling and completing a trip, as opposed to being in the gym (though I do that too).


----------



## Spoons47 (3 Aug 2018)

I’m a newbie to this forum and love seeing people’s stories. Hear is mine!
First of all, I LOVE CYCLING. 
I’m 54 years old and in December last year I was 14 stone 8 pounds. I went on a low carb diet coupled with the running couch to 5K program. I’m now 11 stone but after completing the couch to 5K was utterly bored of running. So I dusted off my old ridgeback MTB and started just going round the block and Tesco’s and back. I thought how can I keep the weight off and start to eat some more carbs and have a few beers! Took the bike round to my mate who gave it a service plus then watched 100s of you tube videos on bike maintanence, bought by self that incredible degreaser tool and the bug was starting to take hold. Then my 14 year old son started coming out with me and I realised what a great way to spend quality time and get him off “Fortnight”. 
I then broke the bank and bought a new hybrid bike and really miss the time when I’m not sitting on it. I’ve done the Worth Way Crawley to East Grindstead a few times and can’t believe the sense of freedom and well being that you get, not to mention when the endorphins kick in later. I have already upgraded the pedals for better grip and enjoy so much the maintenance side of things. Then you have this community, backed up by strava. I have decided to follow the fitness program on cycling weekly to get stronger and fitter, which involves 3 different rides per week. I believe this will easily keep the weight off as well as doing a Sunday afternoon pub cycle, with my best mate. 
There is no better feeling than conquering that big hill and freewheeling down the other side. 
Onwards and upwards


----------



## ozboz (7 Aug 2018)

Captainwull said:


> Nah, I just set myself a goal and get on with it. I think I'd bore most people to death if I wrote a blog



Your story is inspirational and should be put on National TV !!


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 Aug 2018)

Some very inspirational posts in this thread, very humbling 

My motivation as been the CC distance challenges. I noticed the 2016 50km a month challenge and thought i`d have a go at it. I did not know if I had it in me after only doing 700 miles in the whole of 2015, but I surprised myself and bagged over 50 rides at that distance, including my first 100km and 100 mile ride. I then moved up to the 100km challenge for 2017 and again surprised myself by doing 38 rides at that distance with 7x100 mile rides done on the way. 

I have been hugely influenced by @13 rider and @Supersuperleeds who I ride with now and again  , they do the CC imperial century a month challenge, so with some trepidation I thought that I would have a go at it for 2018. I`m doing ok and i`v done the first 8 months of the year, but like every challenge that i`v done since I started them I seem to have gone a bit ocd . Sunday`s 100 miler was my 29 of the year ... Never in my wildest dreams did I think I could do something like this  I`v gone from a target of 12 for the year to 24 and now 40 

On a mission


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> _Reason _for cycling is just because I like it. I could analyse why, but I won't bother.
> 
> _Motivation_, the thing I use for clearing away excuses, getting me out in bad weather, and keeping me focused is - like @Lilliburlero the CC monthly challenges.



Well said @Dogtrousers . There is no chance I would be doing what i`m doing now without the CC monthly challenges. They have shaped me mentally and physically. My hardest ton this year was the first of two that I did in February, but it was the most satisfying because it was the toughest. The challenge is all the motivation you need, sometimes you have to tough it out


----------



## C R (7 Aug 2018)

I am in my mid forties, have a very sedentary job and I am type 1 diabetic. I have never exercised regularly, but luckily I always managed to not put on weight. This started to change when I turned 40, and my weight started to go up, not a lot, but enough to make my diabetes control slightly more challenging. Also, as our children grew up, I started having a little bit more free time now and then.

With this in mind in July 2016 I dusted off the old clunker I had bought fourth hand as a student in Manchester in 99. On the first ride only three of the five rear gears were accessible, and had to walk to the top of the first hill I attempted. So started digging around for info on bikes. First I gave the bike a thorough service, then some upgrades, now only the frame, the seat and the handle bars are left from the original.

From 280 miles in 2016, started commuting and doing longer rides. Just managed two metric halves in two consecutive weekends. My diabetes control has improved, I have stopped putting on weight, and I have now started thinking of an n+1. What's not to like?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Aug 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Some very inspirational posts in this thread, very humbling
> 
> My motivation as been the CC distance challenges. I noticed the 2016 50km a month challenge and thought i`d have a go at it. I did not know if I had it in me after only doing 700 miles in the whole of 2015, but I surprised myself and bagged over 50 rides at that distance, including my first 100km and 100 mile ride. I then moved up to the 100km challenge for 2017 and again surprised myself by doing 38 rides at that distance with 7x100 mile rides done on the way.
> 
> ...



Brilliant story.


----------

